# Assays & Element identification



## Richard36 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, and thanks for a great Forum. I am new here, but with all the exploring that I have done, It seems that there are allot of people seeking someone who can Identify various metals, as well as Assay various materials for their Precious metal content. It is almost baffling to me that with the abundance of knowledge on this site that no one has spoke up to the fact that they can do such things for all of us here, and all those who visit this site seeking knowledge, and or services. Therefore I shall do so myself. I am an Assayer, I can Assay Ores and Precipitates for their Precious Metals content. I can also Identify various metals using Qualitative Wet Chemical / Bead / and Flame Testing procedures. I have spent 15 years learning how to do all that I know how to do. If you desire to have someone refine your material, I have adequate knowledge enough to do that as well. If you have need of any of the above, or have questions about any of those topics, contact me. The invitation has been made.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2009)

We have a friend who lives in California and has a Beachfront home in Ghana. He is friends with the Ministry of Energy and others in the National Government. They want us to:

1. Send a qualified assayer to Ghana (would be accompanied by our friend) and

2. Send a qualified gold geologist with the team. We have this person who is licensed and certified by the Canadian Government and banks in Canada - actually he is a beer buddy of mine.

3. Upon review of core samples and ore, by assayer, bring back a few KG for assaying in California. We have an attorney who can obtain all documentation, import, VAT tax etc.

4. Have samples analyzed by an assayer/refiner here that is approved by our buyer.

5. Once approved, continue shipments to California. 

6. Assayer (or assayer's trainee) would be part of the team in Ghana that trains our friend to insure that what we receive in California isn't just dirt and we didn't just waste our time with subsequent shipments.

7. Assayer receives a percentage of the difference (spread) between our price and the price the buyer's are offering. Most samples are expected to be 22K and are purchased by Buyer at 50% - 70% of spot. We have the documents and contracts from a few miners and the buyers on what they will pay. We'll make 10% - 20% on each shipment and split it evenly with:

a) friend in Ghana with beachfront home who knows government officials and
b) brother of friend who accompanies shipment from Ghana to California - these two split 1 share (a and b)
c) assayer's trainee (or assayer) and
d) geologist - these two split 1 share (c and d)
e) brother's friend here in California who accompanies it to assayer/refinery and
f) our firm who has the buyers and organizes the teams - these two split 1 share (e and f)

So net profit (spread) is split 3 ways and then divided by each 'two leg partnerships'.

Buyer wants 30 metric tons.

We also have sites in South America, two in Mexico, one in Costa Rica and one in Bolivia.

Do the math.

Interested?

8. We also intend to develop a refinery small enough to mount into a pickup truck to improve final assay and reduce shipments of dirt.

9. We're working with a NASA Physicist who has developed a process to recover gold dust in rivers during the slough process. He claims it can recover the 80% that washes downstream without chemicals. We're partnering with a firm in Alaska for our first tests.

Interested parties should contact us through BTUBANK.

Interested parties need their head to go to the shop for evaluation.

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, and I have a bridge I'd like to sell. Cheap, too!

This offer sounds a little too good to be true. 

*Probably isn't.* 

There is NO REASON in the world for anyone to sell gold at a large devaluation. These people could easily deal directly with processers. Why would they need others to invest, sharing the wealth? 

Let me ask you something. When's the last time you had any money chasing you?

My suggestion for readers is to run like the wind. 

Show me conclusive evidence that I'm wrong and I'll eat my words. 

Harold


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2009)

BTU Bank......sounds like something Al Gore would come up with.

I'll go to Mexico, I could use a vacation :twisted:


----------



## Palladium (Jul 18, 2009)

GoldPact said:


> 3. Upon review of core samples and ore, by assayer, bring back a few KG for assaying in California. We have an attorney who can obtain all documentation, import, VAT tax etc.



http://tinyurl.com/nat9oz


----------



## Palladium (Jul 18, 2009)

Are you or your friend licensed with the PMMC. If not you will wind up in a African jail. They ( PMMC ) also use KLM for their transport and customs clearing issues. 

Hope it works out for you. That's a tough (crooks) area to export from. Everybody wants their hand greased. I had an import/export agent who worked for the GOV on payroll and it still gets iffy sometimes.


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 18, 2009)

Don't be surprised, I get e-mail messages like this often. I am sure that they are all scams, and some are rather obvious.


----------



## butcher (Jul 18, 2009)

assayer getting paid by percentage of spread difference our buyers price and sellers, how would you expect honest asssay? Harolds bridge sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 19, 2009)

It's a damned scam. One of the readers of the board has been through this several times in his quest to establish a working relationship with gold suppliers in Africa (I won't disclose his name, not without his permission). 

These con men have no end to the ways of screwing you out of your money, often with great credentials and name dropping of people in high places. All of them have "beach front property", if you get my drift. 

It's pretty simple, folks. Never does money go looking for people. It's the other way around, where shysters come up with great stories to encourage you to part with your money. 

Don't be fooled. _Nothing _in life is free---*NOTHING*. 

The only thing I have ever been given free was a bad time. Who the hell needs that?

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 20, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> The only thing I have ever been given free was a bad time. Who the hell needs that?
> 
> Harold



Spot on...
Same experience. I think I told that story about Nigerian ambassador geting bullet in head in Czech republic from one "happy" investor in one of so-called Nigerian Letters scam...


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 21, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I have ever been given free was a bad time. Who the hell needs that?
> ...


I don't recall the story, but it sure makes sense. Not everyone is forgiving of getting a screwing of a life-time. Some of these common thugs deserve to be killed, setting a good example for others, more or less a warning of the hazards of making a living by being a crook. 

Harold


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 24, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> Spot on...
> Same experience. I think I told that story about Nigerian ambassador geting bullet in head in Czech republic from one "happy" investor in one of so-called Nigerian Letters scam...
> 
> 
> ...



Point well made, and that is why I have never given them a response.

Sincerely; Rick.


----------

